# Drilling my own water well



## andershk1976 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm looking into drilling my own water well on the property I rent to reduce the cost of keeping the garden etc.

I have a good offer but am uncertain as to whether this is actually legal or not?

Any thoughts or specifics?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Strictly speaking no, but there's not many of us with villas who don't have them. No-one will coming knocking on your door about it, put it that way. Just make sure it's tucked around the back away from any meters you have on the property. Are you sure there isn't one already in your garden? Remember also that the water is likely not to be very healthy for your more delicate plants as it's basically salt water.


----------



## andershk1976 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks very much for the quick reply. No hole yet, brand new villa in JVT with no former tenants. Looking to use the water for basic plants (I think!) such as the lawn and a few palm trees. Hoping to use for pool but starting to understand that the quality of the water won't be good enough.

Thanks again!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

It's illegal. You can speak to DM to find out if you can get permission for it.

Article (5)

No person may dig a well in the Emirate for extraction of groundwater, deepening, widening of diameter or effecting any change to the well or to the equipment and devices set thereon before obtaining a license to that effect from the Municipality as per the requirements and conditions set under the Executive Regulations of this Law.

Residents caught stealing Dubai?s groundwater | GulfNews.com

Warning against drilling wells without permission


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Totally uncalled for, i wouldn't do it or you will be in deep do do.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is illegal, but many people have wells.  Seems a well is more important to avoid because is illegal, then drinking without a license, living with a gf/bf, or toting alcohol thru the sharjah emirate. Geez people. I would suggest not doing it but again, many many people have wells. It is if you get caught type of thing. The closer you actually live to the coast, the more salt you will find in the water. If your well tends to have a higher salinity, then it will end up killing your grass. There are plants that are more tolerant to the heat. I would highly suggest planting those things and limiting the actual grass stuff to a minimum/small area. Will help if you decide to not go the well route with your bill.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

On, well. It's only a Dhs10,000 doo-doo


----------

